# Golbin - Gnom Ingi, Wo ist der Unterschied ?



## Carped (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo leute,

ich wollte mal wissen was der GENAUE unterschied zwischen Gnom und Goblin Ingi. Welche Spez. würdet ihr mit als Rogue empfehlen ?

Danke 
Gruß
Carped aka Neyilo


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (19. Mai 2008)

*Gobliningi *geht mehr auf Sprengstoffe und Explusionen. Also alles was mächtig BUMM macht.

*Gnomeningi *ist mehr etwas mit vielen spielereien z.b. ein geflügelisierer der den Mob in ein Huhnverwandelt.

Und zum anderen sind sie in der Lage unterschiedliche Transporter zu bauen.

*Gnomeningi*: Transporter nach Toshleys Station

*Gobliningi*: Transporter nach Area 52


für schurken ist es eigentlich recht egal was du nimmst weil beides nicht wirklich die richtigen Vorteile bringt aber wenn du dich entscheidest würde ich Gobliningi nehmen wegen dem Transporter und der Tatsache das du dein Überbrückungskabel selbst herstellen kannst.


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Mai 2008)

Außerdem haste dann den raketenwerfer, der sehr schön ist, da man mit Ihm ne 50m Distanzwaffe bekommt, was ganz gut zu gebrauchen ist, da diese auch Stunt, kann man das auch dazu nutzen, wieder etwas an den Gegner heran zu kommen.


----------



## Dunham (22. Mai 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Und zum anderen sind sie in der Lage unterschiedliche Transporter zu bauen.
> 
> *Gnomeningi*: Transporter nach Toshleys Station
> 
> *Gobliningi*: Transporter nach Area 52



und beim gnomingi noch nach gadgeztan (noggenfogger) und als golin winterquell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> und beim gnomingi noch nach gadgeztan (noggenfogger) und als golin winterquell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja aber relativ irrelevant mittlerwiele, weil man sich mit genug ruf eh zu den HdZ porten lassne kann, also ist das so gesehen auch nicht mehr so Praktisch (da ist Gobliningi wegen dem Winterquell Port schon brauchbarer)


----------



## Viivelas (23. Mai 2008)

Das sehe ich genau anderes rum.
Gerade der port nach Gagetzan ist der sinnvollere, man kommt von überall schnell zu den HdZ.


----------



## Spichty (24. Mai 2008)

wollte fragen wie genau das mit der Transportfehlfunktion ist, also bei der man sich in eine andere Rasse verwandelt, wie funktioniert das genau?


----------



## Kawock (25. Mai 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> wollte fragen wie genau das mit der Transportfehlfunktion ist, also bei der man sich in eine andere Rasse verwandelt, wie funktioniert das genau?



Transportfehlfunktion ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meinst du nicht eher das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (26. Mai 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Transportfehlfunktion ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein meint er nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man sich nach toshleys station oder area 52 portet, besteht die chance, dass man sich für 1h (über tod hinaus) in ein anderes volk verwandelt. es gibt da verschiedene völker "pools", die du immer wieder durch nen port oder furbolgtransimution etc änderst (erst biste draenei frau, dann porteste dich nach if und bist zwerg male).
ich weiß die genauen pools jetzt ned auswendig, und ich glaube, dass es je nach ursprungsrasse auch unterschiede ob weiblich ode rmännlich gibt.

die hatte ich bisher:
weiblich:
-gnom
-blutelf
-orc
-draenei

männlich:
-zwerg
-taure (voll geil in mageklamotten^^)
-nachtelf
-troll

ich bin ein male mage (und glaube hab so alles was geht durch, weil ich das teil schon sehr lang hab). es kann natürlich sein, dass wenn man z.b. ursprungsrasse draenei ist, dass man dann ned gnom wird sonder undeath etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau anderes rum.
> Gerade der port nach Gagetzan ist der sinnvollere, man kommt von überall schnell zu den HdZ.




Und wozu? wenn du genug ruf bei HdZ hast, kannste dich doch eh von shattrath zur HdZ porten lassen, alos ziemlicher Schwachsinn, da nen Gadgezan Transporter zu haben, mit dme Winterquell Port, ist man dann in der ganzen Welt mobiler.

Nützt also nur Anfangs etwas, wenn man den Ruf bei HdZ noch nicht hat.


Zur fehlfunktion: Ja, nix sieht geiler aus, als nen taure auf nem Roboschreiter XD


----------



## GhostOverload (2. Juni 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> wenn man sich nach toshleys station oder area 52 portet, besteht die chance, dass man sich für 1h (über tod hinaus) in ein anderes volk verwandelt.




Bei Druiden ist es leider so, dass wen man die form wechselt, (z.b. flugform um zu der Festung der Stürme zu kommen) die verwandlung wegfällt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maiwson (26. Juni 2008)

hallo 
ich hab mal ne frage: 
nämlich muss man für den GobblinIngie irgendeine quest machen 
oder andere vorraussetzungen erfüllen?
ich bin 10 mIn in der ewigen warte rumgelaufen ohne das ich was gefunden habe 
z.B. nen Trainer oder so

was soll ich tun damit ich GoblinIngie erlernen kann?

MfG maiwson


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin jetzt Lvl 30 und habe Ingi auf 225 und der lehrer in SW hat dann 2 *Quests*, entweder für Goblin- oder Gnomeningenieur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crodar (31. Juli 2008)

Leider kann man die Spezialisierung nicht mehr ändern oder?

Gruß
Crodar


----------



## Shaguar93 (31. Juli 2008)

unterschied -> 

gnome: stellen eher sachen zum eigenen schutz her usw
goblin:stellen explosive sachen her (dynamit etc etc)

mfg Shaguar


----------



## LifeisPain (31. Juli 2008)

Ich mag einige Spielereien und Items des Gnomeningi und frage mich ob für den Port nach Winterquell die Skillung auf Goblin wirklich rentiert. :/


----------



## oliilo (4. August 2008)

ich muss dazu sagen ich bin goblin und habs bereut gnome is besser aber mal sehen was das addon bringt


----------

